# Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

Hope these pics help.......


----------



## bLaCkVr6GtI99 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*





































Like that!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

gsantelli,
Is this your car?
Be careful about keeping that ballast dry dude.
I just had to replace my ballast and was wondering why it failed...I pulled it apart and saw that moisture had gotten in there and rotted/corroded the whole thing...and I had it farther back in the compartment...
Just a suggestion. I learned the hard way and now I'm anal...
Oh wait, I was anal before...now I'm REALLY anal.








Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (nater)*

Mike, brackets are correct!
Nater, believe me.....I now I need to move them.....just don't know where to?!?!?! That's how my relay got ALL F'd up last time.....filled with water and wouldn't turn the lights on anymore.








Let me know where and how they can be mounted.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

gsantelli,
I'm not exactly sure where.
I've got mine on the inside (meaning in the passenger compartment) of the fender.
Not actually inside the fender but so you can actually see it from the engine compartment...but it's attached to the fender. Less moisture gets in there...
I had mine about where yours was and eventually had that failing ballast.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (nater)*

Well, I don't really drive the car in the rain or snow, so I'm pretty safe. Although I still want to place it in a better location.
Thanks!


----------



## bLaCkVr6GtI99 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

Thanks dude! I am going to re-attempt them tomorrow! I should have better results this time, HOPEFULLY! If not, I am going to be coming to you!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (bLaCkVr6GtI99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks dude! I am going to re-attempt them tomorrow! I should have better results this time, HOPEFULLY! If not, I am going to be coming to you!







[HR][/HR]​No problem......just *H O ! ! A*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

Informational BUMP!


----------



## bLaCkVr6GtI99 (Feb 12, 2001)

[Modified by bLaCkVr6GtI99, 2:22 PM 2-13-2003]


----------



## bLaCkVr6GtI99 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (bLaCkVr6GtI99)*

Heres that pic!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (bLaCkVr6GtI99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Heres that pic!







[HR][/HR]​Damn Mike....what kinda camera you using?????









I think we gotta meet up so I can get nice pics of your car on the Tex!!!


----------



## 98Silvr6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

So, I gots a few Q's--- I have smoked MK4 looks for my 98 VR6, whats all this about brackets, ballasts, and etc.s Sorry to sound like such a DA but I want to be well prepared for this install. Do you happen to know where I can get brackets? if so please IM or email.


----------



## 98Silvr6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (nater)*

Whats all this about a ballast, I wasn't aware that one was exposed through install.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (98Silvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, I gots a few Q's--- I have smoked MK4 looks for my 98 VR6, whats all this about brackets, ballasts, and etc.s Sorry to sound like such a DA but I want to be well prepared for this install. Do you happen to know where I can get brackets? if so please IM or email.[HR][/HR]​Sent ya an IM!


----------



## bLaCkVr6GtI99 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

LOL I am using some basic HP digi-cam. It sucks but I dont really use it that much other then to take pics of things I am selling. We should deff. meet up though when it gets warmer and the cars are in summer mode. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (bLaCkVr6GtI99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LOL I am using some basic HP digi-cam. It sucks but I dont really use it that much other then to take pics of things I am selling. We should deff. meet up though when it gets warmer and the cars are in summer mode. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​
Definitely......!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

BUMP!!!
A few folks were looking for this thread.......just found it, so sending it back up!!!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

brackets, whats that? (euro rad support)















My ballast and relay is mounted on the back of the headlight, heavy snow and rain this year hasnt damged it so I guess its safe there.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (BiH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]brackets, whats that? (euro rad support)















My ballast and relay is mounted on the back of the headlight, heavy snow and rain this year hasnt damged it so I guess its safe there. [HR][/HR]​Really? I was thinking about that......you think its a good mounting spot?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

BUMP!
Been too busy to be a BUMP wh-re.......


----------



## 98Silvr6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

bizzzzzump
gsantelli = tha man


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (98Silvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Silvr6* »_bizzzzzump
gsantelli = tha man

Thanks Josh! Glad those brackets helped ya out!


----------



## SLC'98VR6 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

I got my brackets from *gsantelli* as well, and the install looks factory. If my camera didnt get lifted by a vallet, i would have some pics.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*









I'd mount that ballast up by the washer fluid holder so it doesn't get wet down there. That's what I did


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (germanrox)*

Yeah, I know Sean. That's why I haven't been able to drive my car when it rains or anything else. I'm waiting for my "special" project to be completed and then all components will be properly installed.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

Special project? Heh...
Shhhhhh...don't tell anybody. 
You hoser.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Special project? Heh...
Shhhhhh...don't tell anybody. 
You hoser.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

Here's a little BUMP for people that need this info!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

you ever finish your lighting project yet?!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_you ever finish your lighting project yet?!

Soon.....very soon.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_you ever finish your lighting project yet?!

He ain't "finishing" any lighting "project".
Are you gman? Like a punk you sent that crap out for someone else to worry about it. Hey, can I do that???








Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
He ain't "finishing" any lighting "project".
Are you gman? Like a punk you sent that crap out for someone else to worry about it. Hey, can I do that???








Later,

Geez......I gotta get abused cause I want perfection......


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsantelli* »_
Geez......I gotta get abused cause I want perfection......









You live in NY. You're used to abuse.
I gotta make you feel "at home"!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
You live in NY. You're used to abuse.
I gotta make you feel "at home"!
Later,

Why do you say that? NY rules! If anyone would be used to getting abused it would be you.......PA is like farmland.......houses miles apart from your neighbors.......








Not that that is bad.....I wish I had that much property!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsantelli* »_
Why do you say that? NY rules! If anyone would be used to getting abused it would be you.......PA is like farmland.......houses miles apart from your neighbors.......








Not that that is bad.....I wish I had that much property!









dude, I wasn't putting down NY. I was just saying when driving thru the city people are a bit more "forceful". It's the whole NY mind-set. It's not a bad thing. But everybody knows New Yorkers are a bit "rough around the edges". My mother in law is from Brooklyn and she's Rough around the edges dude. Real rough.
That's all I meant by "abuse". And I agree with PA, quite a bit of boring farmland around here...
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (nater)*

NY








WEST COAST 4 LIFE!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (germanrox)*

No offense Nate.......I knew what you were saying. Us NYer's are too hardcore for you "country" folk. LOL!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

The FYI bump!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsantelli* »_The FYI bump!









Wh0re!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

A bump for the people that need this info!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

My weekly FYI bump!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

My weekly "WH0RE" response.








...kidding....








Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (gsantelli)*

what a stupid thread. Why don't you post something constructive, like which is better, super hyper blue or super plasma blue!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_what a stupid thread. Why don't you post something constructive, like which is better, super hyper blue or super plasma blue!!









Damn Sean, that was the NEXT thread I was working on posting up in a few days!!








You spoiled the surprise.


----------



## Pfeil (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

bump for a good thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

Back on up!
Some people were aaking about these pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

An FYI BUMP!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

Informational BUMP!!!


----------



## stubbs (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

Im a newbie here. I've got a 97 jetta that I am puuting in these e-codes that i got off e-bay and I think are from eurocullen. Anyway I see the pictures here however the upper/outer mounting hole is not shown. HTe angle on this mount is different than the stock. AM i suppose to mke another bracket here? If anyone else has some PIX of the mount on there e-codes either post them or send them to me. Furthermor; Are you supposed to slide these in from the backside? It seems awfully difficult to get them in from the frontside without taking off the bumper reinforcement. 
I shouldn't have to get a hacksaw and drill out! RIGHT????
Jeff


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (stubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stubbs* »_Im a newbie here. I've got a 97 jetta that I am puuting in these e-codes that i got off e-bay and I think are from eurocullen. Anyway I see the pictures here however the upper/outer mounting hole is not shown. HTe angle on this mount is different than the stock. AM i suppose to mke another bracket here? If anyone else has some PIX of the mount on there e-codes either post them or send them to me. Furthermor; Are you supposed to slide these in from the backside? It seems awfully difficult to get them in from the frontside without taking off the bumper reinforcement. 
I shouldn't have to get a hacksaw and drill out! RIGHT????
Jeff










First off, welcome to the Tex!
If you bought the lights from EuroCullen, then you should pretty much have a plug and play kit. There is minimal cutting of the rad support required on the passenger side, and that's it. The lights are a tight fit to get in and require some maneuvering,m but no additional cutting or drilling. Just take your time and they will get in.
Now, Cullen includes an upper outer bracket in his kit to mount the lights. I used a different kit that those not use that mounting point at all. Its your call......you can do the install the same way I did, or using all the brackets supplied. You will be fine either way. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

http://www.euro-cullen.com/for...?t=41


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_http://www.euro-cullen.com/for...?t=41


Excellent instructions!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

Time to replace my old broken Mk-IV looks. Hey Mr. Santelli are you still doing brackets?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (KeithVH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithVH* »_Time to replace my old broken Mk-IV looks. Hey Mr. Santelli are you still doing brackets?









We have them in stock black powder coated set with wire adapters!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (KeithVH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithVH* »_Time to replace my old broken Mk-IV looks. Hey Mr. Santelli are you still doing brackets?









IM replied!


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

Alrighty THEN! Thanks guys.


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (KeithVH)*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

Its Friday......WOOOOH!!!


----------



## bLaCkVr6GtI99 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

wow this is back from the dead


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (bLaCkVr6GtI99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bLaCkVr6GtI99* »_wow this is back from the dead









Yup.....people have questions, gotta answer them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Where the brackets GO on MK4 looks and e-code lights (GS Audio)*

links are dead anyone know the spec's to make your own brackets?


----------

